# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: All Pond Solutions aquarium internal filter 600-IFC

## AquaticQuotient.com

An internal canister filter for just over a tenner? Nathan Hill checks out this new budget offering from All Pond Solutions.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

